# Server Monitor not responding



## Beata24 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi

I would like to find out what should i do? my server monitor is not responding but the system box seems to be on. it is flashing an orange light.

Regards,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you RDP into the server?


----------



## Beata24 (Mar 27, 2019)

yes


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you hook up another monitor to it? Might just be the monitor or monitor cable.


----------

